# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  (Thắc mắc) Giá cả nhôm rã máy và chi phí gia công Phay, Tiện

## hung1706

Em đang làm đồ án tốt nghiệp và cần mua 1 ít nhôm để làm mặt bàn. Xin các anh cho em hỏi giá cả nhôm rã máy ngoài bãi Q8 bán như thế nào vậy ạ, bán theo kg hay theo Mét vậy ạ. 
Em cũng muốn hỏi về giá gia công nhôm bằng Phay và Tiện tính như thế nào vậy ạ? Em thấy ở Q5 khu Hà Tôn Quyền - Tân Thành có vài chỗ gia công có được không các anh?

----------


## biết tuốt

giá nhôm thanh cũ trên giưới 100k/kg tùy người  giá gia công cũng tùy nhưng giao động từ đất đến mây xanh  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

hung1706

----------


## ABCNC

Sẵn thớt về nhôm, cho e hỏi nhôm 6061 và nhôm profile bãi nào (HCM) có nhiều a. Cám ơn . Mấy món này trên 4rum ít ai bán, cũng ko thấy ai nhận gia công. Chán. Trước bác Namcnc có chỉ chỗ nhôm 6061 ở ngã tư NVL - Phạm Hùng, ko biết có nhôm profile ko, chắc phải lên xì gòn 1 chuyến

----------


## tradacnc

> Sẵn thớt về nhôm, cho e hỏi nhôm 6061 và nhôm profile bãi nào (HCM) có nhiều a. Cám ơn . Mấy món này trên 4rum ít ai bán, cũng ko thấy ai nhận gia công. Chán. Trước bác Namcnc có chỉ chỗ nhôm 6061 ở ngã tư NVL - Phạm Hùng, ko biết có nhôm profile ko, chắc phải lên xì gòn 1 chuyến


Bác ở Hà Nội thì chạy qua em nhà em đang có khoảng 500kg bác ah

----------


## ABCNC

E ở trong Nam, nếu bí quá chắc phải liên hệ bác, inbox cho e cái giá và quy cách hàng của bac nhé . Mà ship vào trong này thì chết xiền lắm  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

nhôm profile dạng thanh có bác huy lựu đạn đang có , bác này ở hà nội ,vẫn chuyển xe đi tỉnh

----------

ABCNC

----------


## diy1102

> nhôm profile dạng thanh có bác huy lựu đạn đang có , bác này ở hà nội ,vẫn chuyển xe đi tỉnh


tradacnc của lừu đàn đó mà cụ lại quang roài.

----------


## katerman

> E ở trong Nam, nếu bí quá chắc phải liên hệ bác, inbox cho e cái giá và quy cách hàng của bac nhé . Mà ship vào trong này thì chết xiền lắm


Em thấy bãi rác Q8 bán nhôm định hình: 70k/kg, ke vuông 200k/kg, nhôm tấm, cây: 90k/kg.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## CKD

> nhôm profile dạng thanh có bác huy lựu đạn đang có , bác này ở hà nội ,vẫn chuyển xe đi tỉnh


Huy lựu đạn hả bác?. Chắc phải nổ lắm đây mới được phong cho cái nick lựu đạn. Quả vậy thì chít em rồi.. có khi nào em ăn nhằm lựu đạn không nhi? Bác ấy chém với em là có tùm lum thứ.. hứa gửi cho em tùm lum thứ mà chờ hoài chưa thấy. Chắc bác ấy nhờ nhằm dịch vụ vận chuyển hiệu Rùa Già rồi  :Frown:

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

em là sợ bác ấy tới già, nhận được hàng của bác ấy tuy lỗ mà không muốn dính dáng tới nữa, nhức đầu, giờ có mua gì em chấp nhận giá cao- thấy hàng tiền trao cháo múc- chắc ăn, không hối hận  :Big Grin:

----------

hungdn

----------


## hoctap256

hà nồi thì có 190 đê la thành... toàn nhôm mới bác thích tròn tấm gì cũng có hết  :Big Grin:

----------

ABCNC

----------


## biết tuốt

à em thấy ai có thì em chỉ trỏ thôi chứ việc khác em k bít  :Big Grin:

----------


## ABCNC

Hôm nay tranh thủ ghé xì gòn, đến ổ của bác quangnguyen98ck lụm 1 ít hàng và chạy qua q8, nếu ko có CKD chỉ chắc kiếm ko ra cái kho Dương Bá Trac. Lụm được thêm 1 mớ nhôm profile, ..tiếc là ko ở lại được để làm vài ly bia đen  :Smile: 




Tình hình là giá cả lại lên (nghe mấy bác lựa đồ than vậy). Mình mua nhôm profile 80k/kg, bánh xe 90k/kg, ke vuông nhôm 190k/kg, đồ điện cầm tay 100k/kg, máy khoan bàn 55k/kg.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, thuhanoi

----------


## katerman

chụp bằng gì mà đẹp thế anh, trước em mua chổ này nhôm profile 70k/kg, chắc giờ lên giá rồi

----------


## emptyhb

Các bác ở Sài Gòn sướng thật, nhìn đống nhôm đẹp thế kia mà ở gần em qua lượm vài cây

----------


## itanium7000

Ồ, ông bà chủ đang làm gì với cây vitme vừa bự vừa dài.

----------


## cncbibe

Địa chỉ kho này ở đâu vậy? AE cho xin để bữa nào ghé kiếm ít profile về tập tọe. 
thks.

----------


## thehiena2

em nhìn chảy nước dãi

----------


## Nam CNC

kẻ ăn không hết , người lần không ra .... cái chổ quỷ quái này em đi mòn cả dép , cái tiệm này lượn mãi mà chẳng mua được gì hehehehe , có được vài cây visme và ray hàng tuyển mini em hớt bọt , ray thì chỉ còn HRS , SSR , chứ SHS mất tiêu , toàn cùi bắp hehehe....


Thôi nghen .... cấm gọi đồng chí lưu đạn ra đây nữa , em chán bác ấy tận cổ rồi.

----------


## ABCNC

> Địa chỉ kho này ở đâu vậy? AE cho xin để bữa nào ghé kiếm ít profile về tập tọe. 
> thks.


 bãi ở tpHCM, từ trung tâm tp chạy đg Nguyễn Văn Cừ, hướng về quận 8. Qua khỏi cầu Nguyễn Văn Cừ khoảng 100m có ngã 3 hay 4 gì đó, có đèn xanh đèn đỏ thì quẹo trái vô đ Dương Bá Trạc, bãi này ở cuối đường.

----------

biết tuốt, cncbibe

----------


## biết tuốt

trồi ôi,răng mà bất công quá

----------


## Ga con

> Các bác ở Sài Gòn sướng thật, nhìn đống nhôm đẹp thế kia mà ở gần em qua lượm vài cây


Bác nhìn thì thế, còn đến nơi thì như anh Nam nói rồi kìa.
Em cũng bị như thế, đi mòn cả dép mà chỗ cha Quẹo này chả mua được gì  :Wink: .
Thanks

----------


## Luyến

> Bác nhìn thì thế, còn đến nơi thì như anh Nam nói rồi kìa.
> Em cũng bị như thế, đi mòn cả dép mà chỗ cha Quẹo này chả mua được gì .
> Thanks


Cho này đâu phải chỗ cha Quẹo.

----------


## Gamo

chỗ cha Quẹo đó bác, nhưng dạo này chả cũng gần hết nhôm định hình rồi

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> chỗ cha Quẹo đó bác, nhưng dạo này chả cũng gần hết nhôm định hình rồi


lạ nhỉ em tưởng là nhà đầu tiên đi vào bên trái  :Big Grin: 

cácbacs cho em hỏi cây visme dài này con không ạ. fi bao nhiêu bước mấy ??

----------


## ABCNC

Hình chụp lâu rùi bác ui, mà cây vitme đó mấy ổng đang vác ....ra xe. Tiệm này ở cuối bãi, mua bán gía cả cũng trên trời lắm

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

> lạ nhỉ em tưởng là nhà đầu tiên đi vào bên trái 
> 
> cácbacs cho em hỏi cây visme dài này con không ạ. fi bao nhiêu bước mấy ??


Chắc lâu rồi anh không đi  :Big Grin: .
Tay Quẹo + bé Ba ra mở tiệm riêng rồi  :Big Grin: . Chỗ anh nói là cái lò của mợ Loan (đã ra đi) + Mr Lai (đã ra đi) + Mr Thạnh (ông chủ tên gì e quên mất tiêu).
Về giá thì bãi trong hình vô địch (tại mua toàn mấy bãi mà em cũng mua được về bán, em không đi buôn bên không mua nhiều). Giá họ không bán rẻ hơn được đâu vì đầu vào đã khá cao rồi.

E tìm cây vít me phi 25-32 dài 1m7, bước >=10 ngon ngon một chút mà 2 năm rồi tìm chưa ra kìa.
Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

Bãi đầu tiên MR Long ( cha của Mr Lai ) vẫn còn bán mà , Lai dạo này đi đâu không thấy , từ sau tết ít thấy lắm.... 

Cập nhật thông tin hành lang, Bãi ngoài cùng MR Long đang tìm người sang bãi , tranh thủ đến đúng ngày các bác sẽ mua được món mình muốn mà giá tầm 50%...... Cũng có thông tin bãi này sắp về mấy em động cơ khủng, tầm 5Kw đến 7.5Kw , 5000rpm-10000rpm , điện 3 pha nhé , chẳng biết dòng động cơ gì đặc biệt quá.

Bãi chị Phượng kết hợp với Mr Hiệp mới về 2 cái máy gì đó , có mấy bộ XY hành trình tầm 300 trở lên , chính xác C7 , mới keng , em chưa xem kĩ do thấy xe mới chở về , giá cả là 3.5Tr 1 bộ , mua về thì khá ngon cho H frame hay C frame , thậm chí router vẫn ok , nhanh chân nhé , máy mới về lúc 1h trưa , hi vọng trời nắng nóng và mưa nên chưa rã máy , các bác nhanh chân sẽ mua được, em không thích đi buôn nữa rồi.

----------

nhatson, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## biết tuốt

chắc mua theo kiểu đấu giá nên lúc đến tay người tiêu dùng nó cao quá trời rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi cha , tính ra rẻ chán ... mua đồ mới TQ ráp vào giá gấp đôi mà còn thấy ớn.

----------


## sieunhim

Phải công nhận ra cái bãi đó nhìn sướng con mắt, mà tìm được đồ mình cần thì cũng nổ con ngươi  :Smile: )=)). Mới hơn 1 tháng từ khi bác NamNC cmt mà giá nó lên trên trời rồi.

Em chạy ra đó 2 lần . Lần 1 hôm thứ 6 tuần trước, tiệm cuối giáp chỗ bán vlxd tìm mấy cây vitme, lần 1 ~17h chiều 2 thằng nó bảo đến giờ nghỉ rồi không bán nữa (dkm vcl).

Đến hôm nay em ra vào giờ trưa nó cũng éo bán (thằng chủ đi đâu ko biết). Nghĩ bụng mình toàn đi vào giờ nghỉ nó éo bán là đúng rồi thế là Ra cafe đến đầu giờ chiều vào lại tìm đỏ con mắt mới đc 1 cây thk20 bước 10 khoảng 1m2-1m3, + 2 bộ trượt vuông 25 hiwin. tổng khoảng hơn 16kg

xong ra hô to "anh ơi tính tiền giùm e" --> nó cân xong --> 5tr9 --> bớt em 100k --> 5tr8. Nghe xong Mặt e đực như cứt ngâm, --> Chửi thầm dkm thằng bạn bảo tầm 150-200k/kg mà nó hú lên 5tr8. Gét éo mua nữa trả đồ về. --> bực

Chốt hạ:

Các bác cho em hỏi đồ "ve chai" như vitme + ray trượt giá tầm nhiu 1kg thì mua được chứ như thế kia mua mẹ mới cho lành  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

ai nói với bác giá 150-200K /1kg , về dộng vào mặt nó , nhưng cây gía đó ngoài quốc lộ mà toàn bản 35 trở lên thôi , trong quận 8 bán toàn 350K/1kg hết , bảo đảm bác cần lần sau nó vào nó ứ bán nữa đâu , vì bác làm quá cứ như mua không thèm quan tâm giá đến lúc trả tiền bác không chơi , nó ghét nó không bán nữa cho mà xem.

----------


## sieunhim

Hihi e biết đâu, lúc ra e nói không đủ tiền để bữa sau e quay lại, mà lúc đó túi e có tầm 3tr ah, vitme không tìm đc đủ nên không ham lắm. Để mai e chạy chuyến nữa vậy  :Smile:

----------


## thehiena2

thấy thì máu nổi lên, tụi ni thấy :Mad:  là thích ko chịu được, mà xa quá

----------


## lyakhuong

Ủa bãi Q8 có bán hộp số step 57 không mấy bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa bãi Q8 có bán hộp số step 57 không mấy bác.


bải thì có dủ thứ, có thể nói gì cũng có, nhưng mờ ko đúng thời diểm và địa điểm thoai  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

hộp số step 57 là hộp số gì ? hành tinh hay zero backlash ? tỉ lệ bao nhiêu ?

----------


## lyakhuong

Tỉ lệ bao nhiêu loại nào củng đc anh Nam, chủ yếu là đầu vào cốt 6.35 là được. Tại em đang DiY máy gỗ mini mà lỡ tay đặt thanh răng 1Modul kiếm hoài không ra bộ hộp số 1Modul nên kiếm mua hộp số step 57.

----------


## Nam CNC

thua luôn , cốt vào 6.35 ngày trước có 1 em 1:3 đã bán lâu rồi. Để tìm rồi báo bác sau nhé.

----------


## lyakhuong

thanks anh trước, cảm ơn anh rất nhiều. Nếu có thì anh cứ hú em.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Chắc bác lyakhuong đang muốn kiếm loại này :




Trước đây em phải diy như thế này để dùng :

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

Uhm, nó đó bác. Chắc mình DiY luôn quá. Qua taobao kiếm thì có nhưng giá chua quá. Thank bác vì đã cho mình ý tưởng

----------


## thronerush

Ray hiwin 20 dài 1.8m mới >95% có 2block/thanh giá 2.1 triệu 1 thanh em không tạo được bài viết mới thấy bàn về cái này em đăng tạm ở đây admin chuyển chủ đề giúp vậy!

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

> Bãi đầu tiên MR Long ( cha của Mr Lai ) vẫn còn bán mà , Lai dạo này đi đâu không thấy , từ sau tết ít thấy lắm.... 
> 
> Cập nhật thông tin hành lang, Bãi ngoài cùng MR Long đang tìm người sang bãi , tranh thủ đến đúng ngày các bác sẽ mua được món mình muốn mà giá tầm 50%...... Cũng có thông tin bãi này sắp về mấy em động cơ khủng, tầm 5Kw đến 7.5Kw , 5000rpm-10000rpm , điện 3 pha nhé , chẳng biết dòng động cơ gì đặc biệt quá.
> 
> Bãi chị Phượng kết hợp với Mr Hiệp mới về 2 cái máy gì đó , có mấy bộ XY hành trình tầm 300 trở lên , chính xác C7 , mới keng , em chưa xem kĩ do thấy xe mới chở về , giá cả là 3.5Tr 1 bộ , mua về thì khá ngon cho H frame hay C frame , thậm chí router vẫn ok , nhanh chân nhé , máy mới về lúc 1h trưa , hi vọng trời nắng nóng và mưa nên chưa rã máy , các bác nhanh chân sẽ mua được, em không thích đi buôn nữa rồi.


bác cập nhật thông tin cứ như có vệ tinh ấy nhỉ... :Big Grin:

----------

